# Catch Cans



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've seen them on DI engines before, so it's not unheard of.

I'd think putting one on a Volt wouldn't really be necessary given how rarely that engine runs - at least in mine, that is.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Have not seen anyone do one on a LE2, but the 3.6 community is all about em.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I have a tutorial on how to install one in a gen 2 Hatch in diy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

